# Defibrillator firing



## Cyndi113 (Dec 8, 2009)

I use A fib or V fib which ever the patient has AND the provider should document. If possible and the provider is willing, I ask him to go back and amend the note to indicate which is responsible for the firing. If the device fired appropriately, you can't accurately code 996.04. 

Hope this helps,


----------

